# Hardware zugriff mit java?



## javatis (17. Mrz 2007)

Ich muss gestehen noch nicht weit in Java eingetaucht zu sein, bzw es nur 1-2 genutzt zu haben für ein Projekt.

Habe aber damals hier schon oft gelesen das Hardware zugriffe sich unter Java recht schwierig gestalten, da es damals "nur" um Streams also Multimedia Server Geschischten ging hab ich mich damit auch weniger beschäftigt.

Könnte mir bitte einer ein paar suchbegriffe nennen oder evtl tutorials, es geht hier hauptsächlich um Windows, geräte erkennung und auch ansteuerung wenn möglich, oder sollte ich mich hierfür besser in C fit machen?

Danke schonmal für Antworten.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## javatis (17. Mrz 2007)

ist das wirklich so schwer oder weiss nur keiner was?

sorry für meine ungedult wollte nur mal irgendwie loslegen und komme beim suchen immer nur auch nicht hilfreiche seiten.

Gruss sascha


----------



## Campino (17. Mrz 2007)

Ich denke das geht mit C/C++ über das Java-Native-Code-Interface (JNI). Andere Möglichkeiten wird es kaum geben, aber eventuell bereits fertige Bibliotheken mit den benötigten Funktionen, einfach mal googeln.


----------



## javatis (17. Mrz 2007)

thx für die antwort denke hab was gefunden...

http://www.entechtaiwan.com/dev/hw32/german.shtm

features...



> TVicHW32 Eigenschaften:
> 
> Direkte Portzugriffe
> Bietet Zeiger auf den physikalischen Speicher durch Kopieren auf den Benutzer-Adressraum
> ...



kommt dem was ich brauch schon sehr nahe mal schauen ob sich das lohnt

JNI werd ich auchmal reinschauen.. brauchte ich damals "leider" nicht sonst wär ich nun evtl was schlauer.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## javatis (17. Mrz 2007)

nachtrag: 

ist übrigens eine dll datei die dann mittels JNI eingebunden werden muss und (habe es noch nicht versucht) vermutlich noch ein framework auf dem pc benötigt, nur falls mal einer auf diesen beitrag stösst....

Gruss Sascha
... der gerade überlegt ob er sich nicht doch in c oder ada fitmacht.


----------

